# Whiny cat



## azak11 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi everyone! My cat Nellie is 2 yr old healthy female. She is a great companion, but she is sooooooo whiny and loud! She keeps me up at night crying for my attention and drives me crazy whining during the day. I know she gets plenty of attention from me, as I work from home. She has always been like this since the day I picked her up from the shelter. Is there anything I can do to change this behavior, or is it just her personality???
Thanks!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Do you play with her and not just pet her? Does she have toys? Maybe a kitty condo so she can do her wild beast thing?


----------



## azak11 (Jul 31, 2009)

Yes, she has tons of toys and a kitty condo. I play with her a lot as well as my roomate and her cat. She has plenty of playmates


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome to CatForum, it sounds like your kitty is just a very talkative girl. I love :luv kitties who like to talk. Talk back to Nellie when she 'talks' to you, you can both have a conversation together. If you just want to acknowledge that she is there and you 'hear' her, you can reply with a lot of: 'Oh, yeahs?" "Really?" "Are you sure about that?" "No kidding!" "That's amazing!" "Tell me ALL about it, honey."
I think sometimes cats are like kids yelling 'Look at me, look at me, are you looking? Look at me!' To get them to stop...just LOOK AT THEM. Same thing here, talk to your kitty. I think she'd love it.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

There's talking and then there's whinning. I've been hearing a lot of whinning lately from my two incompatible kitties. It's heartbreaking.


----------



## bm0513 (Sep 17, 2008)

I agree with Heidi. When I get home at night from my classes, Nefertiti is always ready for a conversation, and if I don't talk back she will continue to talk to me. As long as I look at her and say a few things like "Hey honey, how was your day?" "Oh really?" "Is that so?" "Tell me about it." she will quiet down after a little bit. 
She sometimes also will say something from the other room, and I will call out and say "I'm in here" so that she knows where I am, and that usually stops the meowing and talking from other rooms.


----------



## azak11 (Jul 31, 2009)

Talking back to her worked!!!! Thank you all for your advice!!


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

my kitties love to talk to. I think it often frustrates people because they think the cat wants something and they can't figure it out, food, affection, play but in truth they are just talking! Glad he likes to converse with you


----------



## wEngelw (Jun 25, 2009)

I am glad I saw this thread! Zaya drives me nuts with her meowing sometimes. There's no pattern to it, not like she is hungry or anything.. She always does it when one of us is in the shower, because it freaks her out when we're in the water. So I thought that at other times, the meowing meant she was upset as well. But I guess she is just a talker too. It all makes sense. And she would quiet down if I respond to her.. I guess she just likes it  Now I just have to explain that to my mother in law, when Zaya starts "talking" at 2am by her bedroom door. :lol:


----------

